# song with existential themes?



## susurration

"'cause if you're not really there
Then the stars don't even matter
Now I'm filled to the top with fear
That it's all just a bunch of matter"


----------



## sprinkles

Dear God, I'm really sorry I was ever born
Dear God, I'm really sorry I'm still alive

Dear God, I'm such a bum
Dear God, I'm such scum

In the world consisted of six tatami mats
I'm standing still
Ah, on TV

People are dying somewhere
It doesn't matter to me at all but...
People are dying somewhere
It doesn't matter to me at all but...

I feel deadly mournful, I feel deadly mournful
I feel deadly mournful, I feel deadly mournful

AaAaAa Blue
AaAaAa Blue
AaAaAa Blue
AaAaAa Blue
AaAaAa

Having no time to despise myself,
I breathe in this small room
Ah, I'm sorry I'm happy somehow

People are dying somewhere
It doesn't matter to me at all but...
People are dying somewhere
I don't feel lonely for that at all but...

If someone precious to me dies,
I can't get it over forever but
If a stranger dies,
I'll forget it soon but for now

I feel deadly mournful, I feel deadly mournful
I feel deadly mournful, I feel deadly mournful

This is how the world works


----------



## susurration

"You're a slave to the money then you die" 






"
Can you hear what I'm saying,
Got my mind meditating on love, love,
Feel what I'm saying,
Got my mind meditating on love, love

The human condition, the human condition.

Too much blood, too much hate, turn off the set, there's gotta be something more,
When Mohamed, Allah, Buddah, Jesus Christ, are knockin' down my door,
I'm agnostic, in God, but man, she takes a female form,
There's no time, no space, no law, we're out here on our own.

Can you hear what I'm saying,
Got my mind meditating on love, love,
Feel what I'm saying,
Got my mind meditating on love, love.

Check the meaning (the human condition),
Check the feeling (the human condition).

Yes it's life, doing its thing, making you cry, making you think,
Yeah life, dealing its hand, making you cry and you don't understand,
Life's, doing its thing, making you cry now making you think of,
Thing, doing its thing, making you cry yeah making you sing".
















"We were born to be alone
Everybody all alone
Born alone to be alone
We'll stand alone forever
Standing on the world alone
Learning how to stand alone
And always to be alone
We'll be alone forever"






"I will become this animal
Perfectly adapted to the music halls
I will become this animal
Anomalous appendages
A non-animal"






"There was a time when my world was filled with darkness, darkness, darkness
And I stopped dreaming now I'm supposed to fill it up with something, something , something
In your eyes I see the eyes of somebody I knew before long long long ago
But I'm still trying to make my mind up
Am I free or am I tied up

I change shapes just to hide in this place but I'm still, I'm still an animal
Nobody knows it but me when I slip yeah I slip
I'm still an animal

There is a hole and I tried to fill up with money, money , money
But it gets bigger to your hopes is always

Running, running, running

In your eyes I see the eyes of somebody of who could be strong
Tell me if I'm wrong
And now I'm pulling your disguise up
Or you free or are you tied up"


----------



## noz

ummmm, like every alternative and rock song for the past 40 years??? haven't you had enough already?

It's like, Ok, fine, I get it, inauthentic people are teh "living dead". That's just great. Can we get a new theme now plz? I don't wanna hear another Nietzsche-coated song lyric for the rest of my life. Even HE would have thought it boring by now.


----------



## sprinkles

Gotta post another one. Sorry. :crazy:

And yeah these are more about existential crisis but still :laughing:


----------



## RedDeath9

And on the open road we came to a sign
For it was foretold that the weak would inherit
And nothing would change
Here we are at the crossroads, standing face to back
Still afraid to see our eyes
I feel helpless and alone, trapped on the third stone

Sitting here sideways on a cold stone floor
My guitar gently bleeding and wanting more
When I heard a sound come rapping, tapping on my door

Hello, I’m happy to meet you
In your confidence is it safe?
Sit down I’m happy to greet you
To feed your greedy dog at the edge of the stage?
But before, before you slam the door
Tell me when, tell me why, tell me what this fucking life is for
We fly through this godless endeavor
We try to explain the black forever

I feel helpless and alone, trapped on the third stone

I feel permanently stoned, this godless endeavor the only cage I’ve known

Our organic equation has shown it’s flaw
Can we agree to disagree on the concept of god?
As I lifted up my brother he said to me
“Abandon naive realism, surrender thought in cold precision”

I feel empty and deranged, denied one last epiphany and ushered from the stage

Thou shalt not question, the role of science is not to eliminate god
As alternative gods multiply science stands accused of theocide
Consume, conform

The children sitting in the trees, they turn to laugh at me
They tell me that I’m insane, but in my mind I know I’m to blame
Alone within my lunacy, dementia fills the void within me
No testament, prayer or diseased lament can heal my wounds
They are so discontent

All the faithful fall onto their knees
And praise the priests of industrial disease

We contemplate oblivion as we resonate our dissonance
In godless random interpretation
The universe still expands, mankind still can’t understand
How to define you, so hide your face and watch us exterminate ourselves over you
Welcome to the end my friend, the sky has opened










Through vast valleys I wonder
To the highest peaks
On pathways through a wild forgotten landscape
In search of God, in spite of man
'til the lost forsaken endless. . .
This is where I choose to tread

Fall. . .so shall we fall into the nihil?
The nothingness that we feel in the arms of the pale
In the shadow of the grim companion who walks with us

Here is the landscape
Here is the sun
Here in the balance of the earth
Where is the god?
Has he fallen and abandoned us?

As I'm stalked by the shadow of death's hand
The fire in my heart is forged across the land

Here at the edge of this world
Here I gaze at a pantheon of oak, a citadel of stone
If this grand panorama before me is what you call God. . .
Then God is not dead

I walked down to a river and sat in reflection of what had to be done
An offering of crimson flowed into the water below
A wound of spirit from which it floated and faded away

. . .like every hope I've ever had. . .
. . .like every dream I've ever known. . .
It washed away in a tide of longing, a longing for a better world
From my will, my throat, to the river, and into the sea. . .
. . .wash away. . .
. . .fade away. . .

Here is the landscape
Here is the sun
Here at the edge of the earth
Where is the god?
Has he fallen to ruin?

As I'm stalked by the shadow of death's hand
My heathen pride is scarred across the land


----------



## Lucem

Is this existential?






And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful
wife
And you may ask yourself-Well...How did I get here?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
How do I work this?
And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile?
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful house!
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful wife!
Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...

Water dissolving...and water removing
There is water at the bottom of the ocean
Carry the water at the bottom of the ocean
Remove the water at the bottom of the ocean!

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
What is that beautiful house?
And you may ask yourself
Where does that highway go?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right?...Am I wrong?
And you may tell yourself
MY GOD!...WHAT HAVE I DONE?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...


----------



## susurration

noz said:


> ummmm, like every alternative and rock song for the past 40 years??? haven't you had enough already?
> 
> It's like, Ok, fine, I get it, inauthentic people are teh "living dead". That's just great. Can we get a new theme now plz? I don't wanna hear another Nietzsche-coated song lyric for the rest of my life. Even HE would have thought it boring by now.


I said existential song, not your own dribbling existential poetry. Song or gtfo. Haha, only kidding.. 

I actually don't find a lot of alternative rock to be very existentially themed... not in the way I see it anyway. Here's an original theme for you- 

"songs about superman-ing hoes"






:laughing: I think nietzsche would be proud; this might be a splendid example of a modern day manifestation of the ubermensch.


----------



## sprinkles

Sorry for invading the thread again with this... I think I'm on to something >.>


----------



## Erudis

Let me throw a few suggestions:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

The Johnny Cash cover of Nine Inch Nail's "Hurt". Fucking brilliant song and very existential in nature. The entire album is very existential in nature and dealing heavily with death and passing on. Which is sort of the opposite of "existence", but death is vital for existentialism.


----------



## Cheveyo

Those count?


----------



## topgun31

"We're just a bubble in a boiling pot
Just one breath in a chain of thought"














It does seem like death triggers existential thoughts. Two of the songs above deal with life and death themes.


----------



## bloomedmoon




----------

